# Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)



## Mxxkxxf (17. April 2013)

*Hallo Leute, *


nach einer langen Angelpause von 4 Jahren, wollte ich nun wieder richtig anfangen. Deshalb suche ich nach Gleichgesinnten, die gern an der Maas oder in den umliegenden Gewässern in der nähe von Venlo angeln. Bin aufgrund der Pause auch nicht dazu gekommen, den Angelschein zu machen, d.H. angeln in Holland ist angesagt! 


Zu mir:
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt, wohne nicht weit von Venlo entfernt und fische eigentlich auf alles, was die heimischen Gewässer hergeben, meine Lieblingsfische sind jedoch Barsch, Zander und Hecht. Bin aber für alle anderen Fischarten offen und würde mich auch dementsprechend mit Tackle ausstatten!

Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust, nach der Schonzeit, mit an die Maas zu gehen! Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen! Alter spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, man muss sich nur verstehen können! 

Grüße, 
Max ​


----------



## Mxxkxxf (19. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Irgendjemand muss da doch angeln! Meldet euch!


----------



## x2it (19. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Ich hatte es immer mal vor  Wie teuer ist denn die notwendige Jahreskarte?


----------



## Mxxkxxf (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

48 Euro!


----------



## Zieli82 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Ich habe nur 40 Bezahlt  wir sind meist an De Grote Hegge und umgebung, an dem nebenarm darf man auch zelten! steht dann alles in dem kleinen schlauen buch auf Holländich


----------



## Kampfratte (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Hi Max,
Ich fahr immer nach Roermond(komme von Jülich), um dort die Maas und Massplassen zu befischen. Meist gehe ich mit der Feederrute + KöFi-Rute oder auch nur Spinnfischen. Wenn du magst kannst du gerne mal mit kommen


----------



## Daniel93D (28. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Angel auch noch nicht so lange in Holland und bin meistens in roermond/venlo mit der Rute unterwegs. Hätte auch Lust mit jemanden zusammen zu angeln. Kannst dich ja bei Interesse melden 

Lg Daniel93D


----------



## dennisausmg (4. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Moin! Ich komme aus J'ladbach und bin auch immer wieder dort unterwegs. In Venlo war ich bis jetzt noch nicht, dafür ist roermond mehrmals die Woche mein Ziel


----------



## mka (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Bin auch oft in Venlo unterwegs, wenn jemand mal Lust hat einfach mal melden


----------



## open (15. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Hallo, ich würde euch gerne anschliessend bin Mobil und würde gerne in Holland fischen gehen. 

Hecht, Zander, Barsch sind meine Ziele.

Bin für alles zu haben,ob Sitztangel oder Spinfischen 

Allein Angeln rock einfach nicht!

Bei intresse einfach melden. Würde mich freuen.

Lg,
Open


----------



## mka (16. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Hey, woher kommst du denn? Vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal am Wasser treffen. 

Grüße


----------



## Maas-runner94 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Hi Max

Kenne dich glaub ich aus einem anderen Forum!
Ich gehe regelmäßig bei cuijk fischen, mit für meine Begriffe ziemlich gutem Erfolg... 
Ich gehe meistens 3 bis 4 mal die Woche an diese Strecke, wenn du mal vorhast zu kommen ist das Risiko relativ hoch mich dort zu treffen!

Petri!


----------



## Mayo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Hey,
habe auch vor mir dieses Jahr den Schein zu holen.
Allerdings glaube ich, dass die Ecke Nijmegen interessanter ist.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Dann möchtest du aber wahrscheinlich eher an die waal oder den Maas- waal Kanal oder??
Oder den Maas Abschnitt zwischen mook und grave vielleicht?? 

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mayo (26. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Waal, Maas und Niederrhein.
Weiß jemand von Euch welchen NL Schein ich da brauche?
Hat jemand Lust mit einzusteigen?


----------



## mka (26. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Nur den Vispas.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Genau, nur den vispass... Ist alles in allem ein echt guter Bereich, toller zanderbestand was Stückzahlen angeht, und regelmäßig große hechte... Alles möglich!

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mayo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Aber ist der Vispass nicht immer an einen Verein und eine Region gekoppelt?
Da gibt es doch dann verschiedene, oder?


----------



## Maas-runner94 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Ja genau...

Ich bin zum Beispiel im Verein gennep, der gehört zur "federatie" zuid-wert nederland... 
In den meisten Gewässern darfst du einfach mit einem beliebigen vispass angeln, in manchen nur wenn du zum Beispiel der federatie midden nederland oder einer anderen angehörst... 
Und in manchen Gewässern darfst du nur angeln wenn du zu einem bestimmten Verein gehörst... 
Gennep besitzt zum Beispiel einen alten Maasarm und, das genneper Industriehafenbecken, wo man manchmal auch Profis wie Stephan gockel trifft... 

Hoffe ich habs gut erklärt!:thumbup: wenn nicht einfach fragen

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mayo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Das mit dem alten Maas Arm hört sich gut an...
 Ja, die Erklärung passt schon ;-)


----------



## Maas-runner94 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Falls du Infos dazu suchst:
WWW.Angelshopgoch.de
Bin da im "testteam"
Die haben die scheine vom Verein gennep

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mayo (28. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Hey,
die Homepage habe ich mit grade mal angesehen.
Finde ich echt gut gemacht.
Nicht so langweilig wie viele andere.
Ist zwar etwas zu fahren, aber da werde ich mit großer Sicherheit mal bremsen! Vielleicht wenn ich mal zum angeln fahre und hole mir da direkt die Karte, dann muss ich nicht 2x los.
Zum Verein Gennep habe ich leider nichts auf der HP gefunden.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Suche Mitangler! (nähe Venlo)*

Machen ziemlich viele so!
Der Besitzer hat oft Kunden die extra aus dem Ruhrgebiet kommen... 
Ist so gesehen echt nicht viel an Infos die man da geben könnte über den Verein... Sind halt 3 oder 4 Gewässer mehr die man beangeln darf.. Aber die Stellen wo am besten gefangen wird sind unscheinbar und mit normalem vispass beangelbar

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------

